# Current conditions at the Point



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Will hit the beach this weekend and was wondering how things were shaping up at the Point. Any current intel?


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Joe H said:


> Will hit the beach this weekend and was wondering how things were shaping up at the Point. Any current intel?


 From what I have been reading fishing has been good when it's not blowing to hard , I'm on my way after a meeting hope to be on the beach late this afternoon or in the morning ,, 

9


----------



## mossers (Sep 15, 2009)

Best info on The Point can be found on the Red Drum Tackle web site.

Good luck
Scott

https://www.reddrumtackle.com/


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Big Hatteras Surf Tourney going on and PBR Veterans tourney going on Avon Pier.

Don't get in the way of a surf fishers mullet, bluefish, or Drum. Conditions were horrible yesterday.


----------



## Joe H (Sep 9, 2015)

Thanks gentlemen. Will be in a white Silverado with a high-falutin PVC rack up front. Stop by and say hi.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Big Hatteras Surf Tourney going on and PBR Veterans tourney going on Avon Pier.
> 
> Don't get in the way of a surf fishers mullet, bluefish, or Drum. Conditions were horrible yesterday.


You fishing this weekend 

9


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

9 rock said:


> You fishing this weekend
> 
> 9


Don't want to deal with all the people. Probably Sunday and Monday ....I think the bite is done on the northern beaches ...Honestly, it really never was, this season.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Don't want to deal with all the people. Probably Sunday and Monday ....I think the bite is done on the northern beaches ...Honestly, it really never was, this season.


Now your sounding like me lol , I stopped by Jennets walk out to see if you were there and there was only a couple fishing so I headed south my fight the point next couple days see what's up too hectic I'm at the motel in buxton I'll just fish for small stuff in peace lol 

9


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

9 rock said:


> Now your sounding like me lol , I stopped by Jennets walk out to see if you were there and there was only a couple fishing so I headed south my fight the point next couple days see what's up too hectic I'm at the motel in buxton I'll just fish for small stuff in peace lol
> 
> 9


You don't ever know when or where I might show up... I know J Walker will be down and fishing the beach..If I go I will be one of two places..


----------



## Jwalker (Jan 18, 2014)

Loaded up and hitting the road early AM. Seen where Mark has picked up a drum the last 2 mornings on JP. Had to net his own fish this morning.


----------



## NCsurffisher (Jun 27, 2004)

DaBig2na said:


> Don't want to deal with all the people. Probably Sunday and Monday ....I think the bite is done on the northern beaches ...Honestly, it really never was, this season.


Lotsa drum last night from Avon and Rodanthe Piers.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Well actually 20 caught (between four guys) on Rodanthe and then 37 caught on Avon Friday ...and then maybe fifteen more today on Avon... Drum Dum, Tater ( DrumDum jr.), Joker, and 2na picked up fish. Thanks 9Rock for the fresh MD fatbacks.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

DaBig2na said:


> Well actually 20 caught (between four guys) on Rodanthe and then 37 caught on Avon Friday ...and then maybe fifteen more today on Avon... Drum Dum, Tater ( DrumDum jr.), Joker, and 2na picked up fish. Thanks 9Rock for the fresh MD fatbacks.


No problem 2na I'm glad someone caught something on my bait I don't mind at all giving back to you guys who give me straight info like you and Drumdum do and the other guys I've had a pleasure to meet on the planks


----------

